# Many Clouds RIP



## be positive (28 January 2017)

After beating Thistlecrack he sadly collapsed, thoughts with all his connections, such sad news he was a real star.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 January 2017)

Brave horse with a known problem on pulling up.  I just wonder given his problem, whether they should have called it a day after the national win.

What a sad day for racing and his connections.


----------



## millhouse (28 January 2017)

I've just turned off - can't watch any more today.  No horse should have to die like that.  Rest in peace you grand warrior.


----------



## blodwyn1 (28 January 2017)

I am in tears. I cheered him on to beat the young pretender but I now wish he hadn't run. So so sad.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (28 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Brave horse with a known problem on pulling up.  I just wonder given his problem, whether they should have called it a day after the national win.

What a sad day for racing and his connections.
		
Click to expand...

Yep did wonder this maybe I'm too soft but I wouldn't have been able to cope if he were mine and he needed oxygen after each race. You could see how much effort he was putting in despite his condition I had to leave to go to the yard so checked racehorses where are they now to see how he was and saw that was hoping he'd have been ok after his oxygen &#128546;.
I'm sure Oliver Sherwood and his groom will be devastated so thoughts with them as they seem to really love their horses.


----------

